# Hairless bump/Callus on my Lab's right hock?



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

I took my dog to the dog park today and as she romped around and jumped on the doggy obstacles and such I noticed that she had a bare (hairless) patch on her right hock. I immediately came home and I took a look at it. It causes her no pain whatsoever, doesn't look infected, but nevertheless, it is there. My dog sleeps in her crate with her cushioned dog bed, she is an inside dog. We do have carpet in our rooms, but its the rather thin carpet, the rest of the house is all tile. 

She has this specific was she likes to lay in which she stretches her right rear leg (the leg in question) straight... it seems she is very comfortable in this position, and it clearly puts pressure on that area. 

I guess this is rather common in medium-large dogs (my dog is a small lab) and my question is, what can I apply on it to help it heal? 

* I will post pictures as soon as I can. 
Thanks


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

Any suggestions guys? Please.


----------



## JMO_0121 (May 19, 2010)

Bump...Guys I need suggestions please. What could I do?


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

If it were me, I'd take her to the vet. I don't have any idea of what it could be, but I always take mine to the vet when I notice any sort of skin abnormalities.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

A vet visit is a very good idea. I have all lumps, bumps & skin issues checked out.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

That doesn't look like the calluses I have seen (elbow, not hock)...I would have it looked at to be sure. If it IS a callus you can put BagBalm or something similar on it, daily to keep it soft. But I think it should be checked.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

If it IS a callus I would also highly recommend bag balm.
But it doesn't look like a callus to me, and my dog has small calluses on his elbows. I'd recommend a checkup.


----------

